# 29 gallon Angelfish



## EmeraldLeaf (Nov 4, 2017)

I just got a 29 g tall for my angelfish, and I was wondering if I could get some tankmates. I was thinking some cories, or some larger tetras. My angelfish has lived with neons before, and there was little to no aggression.

For the stocking list, I was thinking this might work:


-1 angelfish (My other angel just passed away) I could get another one, but unfortunately, I have been unable to sex the remaining one.
-6 panda cories or 6 tetras (I'm open to species suggestions)

The tank will be heavily planted with a fluval stratum substrate.



Thanks,
EmeraldLeaf


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I've always heard that they make a snack out of smaller tetras and larger tetras tend to nip fins. You could get some larger cories (Bronze, Emerald, Julii, etc) and *hope* that the Angel doesn't bully them, but I would't. Even the King of DIY (Joey Mullen), who has a 120G with Angels, doesn't keep other fish with them.


----------

